# In Like a Lion Mar 1st 08



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

Just some pics of my little Samurai work


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*Some more Pics*

A couple more Pics from Feb 29 - Mar 01 I am hoping to have a couple of videos soon


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow. Nice piles with that thing! Looks like you got a good 6" or so


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

A few videos


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Go Zuki Go! I love seeing people plow with little under estimated trucks. Pretty good push! wesport


----------



## orange79 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like the Samurai does a good job, nice pics


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*Thanks for the kind words*

Ya People do under estimate the ability of the Samurai. I am always getting the weird looks untill I drop(ok with a winch, I let) the blade down. I've had the home made blade on it to 3 years now and love it.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

That's a home made blade? It almost looks like a western,


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats a nice unit I would use one. It is hard to find those suz anymore. I had one back in the day they would go anywhere.


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*She's home made alright*

The markers are for a Western and the springs are for a Snow bear and I purchased the winch, everything else was made from stock steel.

It took me about 40 hours of work to put it all together, if I make another I would cut the ribs for the plow out of 10" flat stock vs 6" that I used inorder to give it more curve.tymusic


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice for a little thing like that. That looks like nice powerdy snow, but you had no problems pushing the 4-6" with a full bite.


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH (Mar 7, 2007)

Im jealous. Now Im lookin at a samauri for next winter. Guess Ill get a lil plow with downpressure itl be a close qaurters drivway rig.


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

Sno-way model ST-6' is the only commercial plow that I know of for a Samurai. She has no problems rolling 8-10" of the white stuff but I try to keep up with the snow(4-6"). This week I have been away and have not had a chance to get to the Farm(pics and youtube videos) and we have had about 10" so far(according to my wife). Hope the town's plow didn't put to big apile at the end of the drive


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*More Suzuki's !*

Here's my buddy's Side Kick, we made this plow up from a ATV blade and lots of E-Bay parts! lol

































[


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

That little Sammie seems like the perfect tight quarters rig! Seems to push pretty easily, great job on the build!!


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

Love the litte plows. There should be a thread for the smaller trucks......S-10, Rangers, Samurai, etc.


----------

